# Sleeping with feet up in the air?



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

My 6.5 month old DD spent the majority of last night sleeping with her knees curled up and her feet in the air. If one of us moved too much she'd slam her feet down into the bed. After a few minutes with her feet down she'd put them back in the air. She seemed to be asleep through all of this. I felt for her eyes and they were closed and my prodding around her face didn't seem to disturb her.









Has anyone else dealt with this? :LOL If so, please tell me it stops...that was a loooooooong night last night.


----------



## jadegirl553 (Mar 28, 2004)

I can tell that you're frustrated, but that's just too cute! :LOL


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Yes it is cute. I just remind myself that these are the things I'll look back on and remember with a chuckle.


----------



## Welovedante (Dec 18, 2003)

*hee hee* That sounds so adorable!







Aww, I love it! Our little guy did that for only 3 or 4 nights, but I miss it!


----------



## nicholas_mom (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes, it stops!!!!!!!!!! DS did this, too. It would crack me up.


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Thanks ladies, last night was a quiet night for us so perhaps this little phase is over.


----------

